# HDD wird erkannt aber nicht angezeigt (Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001)



## fabian_lauscher (21. September 2013)

hallo. 

ich habe wenig ahnung von bios einstellungen. ich hab mir eine 3. festplatte (Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 intern SataIII 2TB) gekauft. die festplatte wurde auch installiert und wird im geräte manager angezeigt aber ich kann sie nirgends finden auf dem computer. da ich von sata keine ahnung habe weiß ich auch nicht ob ich sie richtig angeschlossen habe. im bios habe ich die einstellung auf AHCI Mode gelassen.

mein board: ASUS P8P67 REV3.1
win 7 64-bit ultimate

es gibt auf dem board 2 hellblaue, 1 weißen und 1 dunkelblauen anschluss. ich hab die festplatte an einem weißen (SATA6G_2) gesteckt da die die dunkelblauen schon belegt waren von meinen anderen beiden festplatten. das handbuch ist für mich auch ein buch mit sieben siegeln. 

vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten.


----------



## facehugger (21. September 2013)

Probier mal einen anderen SATA-Port oder ein anderes SATA-Kabel...

Gruß


----------



## csms (21. September 2013)

HI
Oder:Start-Systemsteuerung-Verwaltung-Computerverwaltung-Datenträgerverwaltung.
Dort siehst Du deine neue Platte unten.Rechtsklick neues Volumen,dann formatieren.Ich hoffe ich hab alles richtig(aus dem Kopf)erklärt.
MfG csms


----------



## fabian_lauscher (21. September 2013)

hey man vielen dank. der tip hat echt hingehauen. ohne probleme gleich erkannt. yeah danke.


----------



## fabian_lauscher (21. September 2013)

das gleich hatte ich auch schon probiert. war aber leider das gleiche ergebnis. trotzdem danke für die bemühungen.


----------



## csms (21. September 2013)

Wie jetzt?Gehts oder nicht?


----------



## OctoCore (21. September 2013)

Wenn er's wörtlich so gemacht hat, wie von csms geschrieben, klappt es nicht. Da fehlt noch das Initialisieren als Erstes.


----------



## csms (21. September 2013)

Genau...hab ich vergessen.Mann hat eben doch nicht alles im Kopf.
MfG


----------



## fabian_lauscher (21. September 2013)

sorry. also ich meinte das ich die kabel und ports schon getauscht hatte und es nichts gebrachte hatte. das mit der datenträgerverwaltung hat hingehauen. sorry die antworten sollten jeweils direkt an die beiträge gehen. 

jetzt ist jedenfalls alles schick. ich bedanke mich nochmals für die schnellen antworten.


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2013)

csms schrieb:


> HI
> Oder:Start-Systemsteuerung-Verwaltung-Computerverwaltung-Datenträgerverwaltung.
> Dort siehst Du deine neue Platte unten.Rechtsklick neues Volumen,dann formatieren.Ich hoffe ich hab alles richtig(aus dem Kopf)erklärt.
> MfG csms



Diese Antwort sollte man hier mal anpinnen weil die Frage eigentlich jede Woche 1x auftaucht


----------



## csms (21. September 2013)

Dann viel Spass mit der neuen FP!!


----------

